# Difference Between Registered and Certified



## sbart032 (Jan 7, 2013)

Does anyone know the difference between being a nationally registered EMT-Basic and a nationally certified EMT?  After passing the NREMT exam, I was sent a nationally certified EMT patch.  Why not the nationally registered EMT-Basic patch?  Are they not the same thing?


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Jan 7, 2013)

Anybody can Register or Certify a person in anything they want.  It's just a term that is not restricted in usage and it's up to the NREMT to choose which term they want to use.  My patch is sitting in the envelope it came in and I haven't looked at it in 4 years so I couldn't tell you what mine says.

As a logical extension of your question: a license is something only a government licensing agency can grant you.  So a State Licensed EMT is someone who is granted powers by the state to perform certain skills.  This is just like the State Licensing you to fish (to allow you to catch fish, or try to catch fish depending on how good you are!) or the state giving you a drivers' license (allowing you to operate a car).

You can certify EMTs if you want, but unless it's respected it doesn't mean a thing, and it certainly doesn't mean a thing in the eyes of the law.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 7, 2013)

The new certification levels are based on the new national scope of practice. Now there is no longer an NREMT-B, The new certification level is "certified emergency medical technician"

Intermediates have become "advanced" and EMT-P is now just paramedic. 

The National Registry's newsletter explains all…

https://www.nremt.org/nremt/downloads/Newsletter_2011.pdf


----------



## sbart032 (Jan 7, 2013)

Thank you!  That was the exact answer I was looking for.


----------

